# Supreme South Open 2017 (Christchurch, New Zealand)



## OLLiver (Jul 20, 2017)

Pleased to announced I have organised another competition in Christchurch! hope to see you there!
Details here:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SupremeSouthOpen2017


----------



## tx789 (Jul 24, 2017)

I would like to go. I might if I can stay somewhere for free.


----------

